# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Potentie/libido

## albert

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:  HALLO,WIE KAN MIJ VERTELLEN,WELKE VOEDINGSMIDDELEN/MEDICIJNEN/EXTRA VITAMINES OF ANDERE PREPARATEN ÉCHT POTENTIE VERHOGEND WERKEN VOOR EEN MAN?

EN WAT POTENTIE VERLAGEND WERKT&#33;

----------


## Friends

Beste Albert.

Wat dacht je van vèèl eieren eten&#33;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast: Aart

Hallo Albert,
potentie libido verhogend is multi maca een natuurlijk voedingssupplement. 
Je kunt me hiervoor mailen [email protected]

Aart

----------

